# Cheap Suntour (commuter) Fork rebuild help ???



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm trying to fix my abused commuter ...
Its got a cheap/nasty Suntour mechanical fork....

I stripped it down and cleaned one side (removed rust and muck) but the other (the side with the lockout) has a plastic bit that is meant to turn with the lockout... this is the only way to get inside the tubes so I need to work out how to get this out... so I can clean and hopefully reinsert after

Any ideas ???


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Unless you need to get into that side because the lockout is not working, I'd leave it alone. That side only has the lockout system, and if you're not using it, has no effect on fork operation. More important to get the stanchions cleaned and smooth, grease the guts, and get the spring side cleaned out/greased.

If you really need into it, I think it pops off. You can look up the part breakout on suntours website. Just need to look up the year/model of fork you have. They're all very similar, so as long as you look up one with a mechanical lockout of similar year/design, you should get a good idea what's in there.
SF13-XCT*- SR SUNTOUR Cycling

Videos from suntour. One of the videos (page 1, top right) has MLO troubleshooting, which might give some pointers for disassembly.
Tech Videos - SR SUNTOUR Cycling


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Cheers .... found the exploded views... and this has a spring in the lockout *as well* that feels pretty rusty/full of dirt and if its like the one from the other side will be. 
It's this one or something close....
http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/fi...Exploded views/2008/SF8-NEX4600-MLO-26-63.pdf

The LO isn't working.... which I can live without but I'd at least hoped to clean and grease the spring 

It does look like it pops out but ...I've got a 3/4 usable fork at the moment... and if I break that plastic bit ill presumably have a 0/4 fork so might have to leave it...

edits: 
Ah... that video looks like the answer.... brillant!


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Have u considered a rigid fork? lighter, no maintenance and does not steal your power on the road.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I bought one of these. Great fork for general road/gravel/asphalt riding, and it's actually quite a bit of fun on the smoother dirt trails. 25% off happens every now and then (today for example). 
Nashbar Rigid 26-in. Mountain Bike Fork


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

dundundata said:


> Have u considered a rigid fork? lighter, no maintenance and does not steal your power on the road.


Yep ... But I'm not so worried about power on road as I mostly use this bike for cycling to from work , train station or bar where it's less likely to get stolen than my off-road bike..

So it's a minimum spend bike ...

I know we are meant to live all our kids equally regardless of ability but this one sits outside whilst my other bike is massaged with expensive oils in the dry and warm garage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Video ended up not helping but I might just persist and put a rigid on if I mess it up ... I'm in the U.K. And it's 700c so I'll have to source a different one but thanks anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Well couldn't easily get the plastic out so filled it with light engine oil (5W40) gave it a few shakes and drained it out ... Filtered out the rubbish and repeated a few times then stuck in some clean oil and drained that... Then injected as much marine grease as I could ... And the lock still doesn't function but they are as smooth as cheap spring forks could be expected to be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

FYI, for compression/locking systems, I usually remove the spring from the other side, and compress the fork after removing the lockout cap (if present). You can then easily remove the cartridge, if present.

NVM, I see you already have the lowers/uppers separated...

Give the lockout side a couple of light taps with a large drift, to see if it will move. Otherwise, leave it alone. Suntour sells replacement cartridges that will drop in with almost no work, if you desire to fix it. Contact them on their site, or call them.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Cheers... but it's not really worth ordering a part... 
The lockout is meant to just "fall out" (once everything is undone) but it won't even budge with the force of compressing the fork (or turn without ripping the plastic).... so one way or another it needs pulling out... or as suggested above "living with"


----------

